#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-12
<goddard> hey
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> hi
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-13
<Brian_H_> bkerensa:  you have the dell 15z  right?
<bkerensa> 14z
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Why did you get one?
<Brian_H_> no not yet, one of our guys got the 15z and the headphones don't work :(
<Brian_H_> this is on oneiric so its kinda dissapointing :(
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Yep
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> There is a reason for that
<Brian_H_> any mad hax to fix it?
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> Yes
<Brian_H_> feel like dropping some pro tips ?
<bkerensa> let me search the archives in my brain and remember how I sorted that
<Brian_H_> lol
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> so
<Brian_H_> I'm thinking passing something in alsa-base.conf
<Brian_H_> just not sure what
<bkerensa> Exactly
<bkerensa> let me remember it should be the same
<bkerensa> so let me check mine
<Brian_H_> f yea :D
<bkerensa> Brian_H
<bkerensa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<bkerensa> but let me grab mine
<Brian_H_> holy crap
<Brian_H_> lol
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768526/
<bkerensa> thats what my alsa-base looks like
<Brian_H_> diffing now
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Has he had a look at alsamixer
<Brian_H_> thanks for the links :)
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Please if you remember which step it is let me know
<bkerensa> so that I can jot that down somewhere
<Brian_H_> nope its the exact same :(
<bkerensa> because each time I format I have to repeat that step but I forget which one does the magic trick
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> uhh
<bkerensa> try this
<bkerensa> enable propose repos
<bkerensa> and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bkerensa> I think it pulls a newer package
<Brian_H_> alsa or pulse?
<Brian_H_> gotta have some constraint as we need the laptop to work :p
<bkerensa> Brian_H: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469949
<bkerensa> try that also
<bkerensa> alsa would be the issue
<Brian_H_> ok going to try fix
<Brian_H_> I'll report back :
<Brian_H_> :)
<bkerensa> k
<Brian_H_> ok well it seems that adding his user to the audio group fixed it
<Brian_H_> this cached credentials stuff its tricky
<bkerensa> odd
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Considered poss reporting as a bug?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Saw your friend Shawn last night
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H_> its not a bug though :/  we do ldap+cached credentials
<Brian_H_> so the users not by default added to the local system grpus
<Brian_H_> which is probably by design
<Brian_H_> our system is not really a cookie cutter setup
<bkerensa> ahh :)
<bkerensa> Yeah saw Shawn and corp party last night.... he said he wants to come to future stuff they apparently had to pull a 58 hour straight migration on the global jam
<Brian_H_> damn doesn't sound very well planned :p
<bkerensa> heh
<Brian_H_> bkerensa: do you have a nvidia card in your laptop?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I think mine is the stock Intel GPU unfortunately
<Brian_H_> ahhh well thats better for you :p they are doing some hybrid graphics sharing crap now :/
<Brian_H_> though I was getting nvidia, but I got some balanced junk
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Brian_H: You ever use Kickstarter before? I just backed a Linux Game project on there today
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> Man I love this SME Multi-Cloud
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> hi c_smith
 * bkerensa slaps thefinn93 around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-14
<c_smith> yo
<bkerensa> hi c_smith
<bkerensa> Good Morning Brian_H_
<Brian_H_> howdy
<Brian_H_> finally got my ganeti cluster working :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H_: Cool..
<bkerensa> Brian_H_: I got my first post on OMG! Ubuntu! :)
<Brian_H_> OMG!
<Brian_H_> :)
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Brian_H_: Are you in the office already?
<Brian_H_> heck yea I am
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Thats too much..... Its not even 8am yet
<Brian_H_> lol nah
<Brian_H_> gotta work hard
<c_smith> hey
<c_smith> anyone here?
<edunham> c_smith: mostly lurkers
<c_smith> ah, ok
<bkerensa> hi
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> bkerensa, doesn't look like there was a QA with Jono.
<c_smith> bkerensa, have you checked out the Humble Bundles yet?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I dont much like those types of games
<bkerensa> c_smith: Jono is on vacation according to my calendar
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-15
<bkerensa> tgm4883: What have you been up to?
<bkerensa> :D
<Wonnenangshonat> Greetings
<bkerensa> slangasek & kees: I think me and the lady might migrate to Paleo in January... Doing research now and getting books
<Wonnenangshonat> Hows it going bkerensa
<kees> bkerensa: ah, very cool! it can be rough at first. feel free to use me to bounce ideas/troubles off of if you want.
<slangasek> bkerensa: great :) as kees says, the transition can be a little rough, but all the science and anecdotal data is on your side :)
<bkerensa> kees: Thanks! Yeah still in research phase to make sure this is something we can commit to for the long term. I think the hardest thing is going to be replacing Lunches for Jenn at work since she takes sandwiches (No more bread or cheese) and then replacing common snacks
<bkerensa> kees: I noticed at the Jam that there was cheese and processed meats? :)
<kees> bkerensa: yeah, ditching sandwiches (as a way of thinking about mobile food) is kind of a trick. for mobile lunches, I have tended to do something like chicken & greens in a tupperware container.
<kees> bkerensa: the big change, frankly, is the increase in food prep time. but I think it's a sum-win over the increase in energy levels ;)
<kees> bkerensa: as for milk products, this seems to be very different from person to person. some people are extremely sensitive to milk (it triggers a strong insulin response), some less so.
<bkerensa> kees: So in a Paleo cookbook we found a potato stew but on other lists were seeing potatoes black listed
<kees> bkerensa: my wife can't have any, and I seem to do fine with some cheese scattered around as topping, etc.
<kees> bkerensa: yeah, it depends on who you want to pay attention to. I avoid potatoes completely. tried doing yams for a while, but even that seems like too much for me.
<kees> bkerensa: I'm less about following a specific paleo thing than just trying to hack my physiology. it happens that paleo/primal diets seem the best match to what studies have actually shown as being good long-term.
<kees> bkerensa: frankly, just eliminating sugar/grain/cereals/juice is enough work. I like to think of it as a series of steps.
<kees> e.g., I ditched milk itself at the onset (I think that had a big effect), but kept cheese. then about a year into it, tried ditching cheese entirely, and it didn't seem to do anything.
<bkerensa> kees: Do you know of people who drink any non-soda beverages on paleo diet? Like Cascade Ice?
<kees> that's why I try to be really data-driven; it's hard to measure the effect of this stuff because it's so slow-moving.
<bkerensa> Some of these guides seem horrible strict while others seem to give room to wiggle
<bkerensa> :D
 * kees looks up cascade ice. my wife and I drink trader joe's lemon sparkling water thing
<kees> basically I avoid any sweeteners.
<kees> so, I'd probably avoid cascade ice.
<bkerensa> Hmm
<bkerensa> http://cascadeicewater.com/blog/2011/02/29/
<bkerensa> I found that by a paleo dieter
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> bkerensa: I think that it's worth being really strict for like a month, just to be able to measure what that looks like for the person, and then see where you wanted wiggle room
<kees> I'd say water > cascade ice > soda, so go for it if it means ditching the soda. :)
<kees> I've found for myself that artificial sweeteners still have an insulin response in me, but other people are less sensitive.
<kees> I think that grains and sugar are the real killers, though.
<kees> a book I liked for giving a reasonable plan for a "primal" lifestyle was Primal Blueprint.
<kees> http://www.marksdailyapple.com/primal-blueprint-101/ <- the author's site has a lot of interesting details
<kees> and while removal of sugar/grain is important, I think _adding_ good animal fat is important too. eggs, grass-fed beef, chicken, etc.
<bkerensa> kees: I will be honest we have been looking at a handful of diets to see whats going to work best
<kees> bkerensa: yeah, a smart approach.
<bkerensa> I'm a fan of the Paleo because it cuts out all the bad stuff but Jenn she is a little concerned about being able to stick to it
<bkerensa> she is afraid if she isnt able to stick to it that I wont be able to and it will be a fail
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> as long as you don't avoid fat, paleo can work.
<bkerensa> kees: I love fat
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> trying to do "low fat" along with paleo is a disaster because you're just starving yourself. :)
<kees> me too! meat & eggs wheee
<bkerensa> kees: I think we are looking at Paleo, Biggest Loser, South Beach, Atkins and one other
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> I think that while atkins has some benefits, I think it's lack of focus on food quality ultimately causes it to fail.
 * kees doesn't know the details of Biggest Loser.
 * kees looks quickly
<kees> ah, yeah, it's a "low fat, low calories" diet. I think that should be seriously avoided.
<kees> calorie restriction isn't useful when there are still lots of carbs in the picture.
<kees> read through the Taubes book if you haven't already; you'll be convinced. ;)
<bkerensa> kees: So last question for now.... Can we keep cheese?
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> bkerensa: given everything else you're ditching, I'd keep it for now.
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> bkerensa: that said, be aware of its use. some people are crazy-sensitive to it.
<bkerensa> kees: What is this sensitivity you talk about? Is this something that happens on the paleo diet?
<bkerensa> My big concern right now is I need to reduce my blood glucose levels :D
<kees> bkerensa: I just mean that it depends on your body's ability to process milk products. I wouldn't worry about it right now (unless you're drinking lots of milk). cheese should be fine for the near-term. ditching the bad carbs will have the biggest impact. I'd worry about tweaking stuff in like a year.
<kees> just getting menu plans sane without grains/cereals is hard enough.
<bkerensa> kees: Yeah my doc at OHSU e-mailed me this last night "What I would recommend at this point is aggressive lifestyle modification. This includes avoiding simple sugars (sweets, soda, juice, white bread, white rice, white pasta and potatoes.) You don't need to cut out carbohydrates completely but replace the above with complex carbohydrates in small portions (whole grain bread/pasta, brown rice). "
<kees> bkerensa: yeah. if you want a sensible plan to follow, I liked Primal Blueprint. it includes sensible goals and example menus.
<kees> bkerensa: but read the Taubes book(s) too; those will blow your mind. :)
<bkerensa> kk
<kees> like seriously, you will think the world has gone crazy after reading Taubes. ;)
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-16
<tgm4883> Anyone work at the salem hospital or chemeketa?
 * tgm4883 is planning on applying for a few jobs tomorrow
<kees> tgm4883: ohai!
<kees> tgm4883: I don't know anyone there, but I didn't realize you were in OR :)
<tgm4883> kees, yep
<tgm4883> kees, You're up in portland right?
 * kees nods
<tgm4883> kees, sweet
<tgm4883> I'm down in salem
<tgm4883> I work in Eugene though, which is why I'm applying for Jobs in Salem
<shannonlucas> Ack. Do you have to drive that or do you telecommute?
<tgm4883> drive
<shannonlucas> Argh
<tgm4883> it's about 50 minutes each day
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> each way
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Did you ever get your Ubuntu Biz Cards?
<bkerensa> Mine should be arriving sometime today
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I never ordered any
<tgm4883> FWIW, I never have received a Ubuntu mag from that event
<tgm4883> I have not received all the things
<bkerensa> tgm4883: You mean the Linux Journal? That was the only thing that was given away that was not give on-site
<bkerensa> ...
<bkerensa> odd ok I will follow up with Linux Journal because they asked for the info and I passed it on to them months ago
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I just pinged their associate publisher asking what is up ;) thanks for letting me know I had assumed everyone who won had already started getting their issues.
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-17
<blkperl> slangasek: did we settle on a date and time for your presentation? :)
<blkperl> bkero: would you like to present on $topic as well? :)
<blkperl> i know you speak well and you can't hide from me :P
<bkero> eh?
<bkero> blkperl: im speaking on what now?
<blkperl> i need presenters for PSU ACM
<bkero> oh
<bkero> sure
<bkero> i can prsent
<bkero> present
<blkperl> what would you like to talk about?
<c_smith> bkero=bkerensa?
<blkperl> no
<bkero> no.
<c_smith> k
<bkero> no
<bkero> no
<c_smith> anywho, how is everyone?
<blkperl> bkero: want to give the ssh talk?
<bkero> blkperl: is that good enough?
<blkperl> yea the audience is undergraduate students :P_
<bkero> that wasnt really a talk
<bkero> but i can do it
<blkperl> that no nothing about ssh/unix
 * c_smith listens to Disturbed while considering what media player to actually install
<blkperl> unless you have another awesome thing you want to talk about?
<bkero> nah thats fine
<bkero> as long as they know what a terminal is
<blkperl> hopefully they know what a terminal is :)
<bkero> i dont have much faith in cs students
<c_smith> *ahem* I may not have even gotten into college, but I still know a what ssh is...... >.> I may not know all the commands for it, but I know how to ssh to a desktop and open gui apps through it.
<bkero> so when am i talking?
<bkero> c_smith: you being on irc sets you apart automatically
<blkperl> name a friday in january or febuary and its yours :)
<c_smith> >.< ffffuuuuu!!!!!!
<bkero> blkperl: im gone jan 13 to jan28
<blkperl> c_smith: yeah your already because you here
<bkero> and half of feb
<blkperl> s/you/your
<bkero> you're
<blkperl> bkero: so feb ??
<c_smith> anywho, is there anything important I should have been on earlier for that I should know of? or was it another uneventful day?
<blkperl> s/your/you're :)
<bkero> feb would work
<blkperl> what week ?
<bkero> i dunno yet
<blkperl> ok ill ask again in jan
<bkero> im gonna be gone 2 weeks in london, but i dont know which 2 weeks yet :L
<bkero> yea
<blkperl> london...jealous
<bkero> spinning up a new moz office
<bkero> i should write a talk about open sourcing your it infra's work/setup
<bkero> like post-yer-shit-to-github etc
<c_smith> ok, bkero, who exactly are you to the Oregon Team? I'm just curious.
<c_smith> sorry if I came across rude there, but had no other way to word it offhand.
<bkero> c_smith: im a local tech user, ppa owner, and resident troll
<bkero> i use my troll status as qualification for it B)
<c_smith> cool, like I said, sorry if I came across as rude, it's late for me, so I'm not exactly at my brightest.
<bkero> i dont care, its fine
 * c_smith goes back to monitoring #ubuntu and offering any help he can offer
<blkperl> bkero: oow i want to hear that speech
<bkero> blkperl: the troll speech?
<blkperl> the opensource your infrastructure
<bkero> oh yea
<bkero> i wonder if i could get it accepted at some conferences
<blkperl> do it
<blkperl> for osbridge
<bkero> ok
<bkero> when is osbridge?
<blkperl> june?
 * bkerensa is going to do another talk at CLS 
<bkerensa> I like unconf better
<slangasek> blkperl: no, we haven't settled; I had asked when you needed me to have decided if I could do the talk, and you didn't answer ;)
<blkperl> slangasek: can you decide by jan? :)
<slangasek> yes :)
 * bkerensa has to figure out how to get out to WOU next month to do a presentation on Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> drive?
<bkerensa> bkero: I take public trans
<bkerensa> I will just get a ride out and back :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-10
<bkerensa> tgm4883: where would I see this?
<bkerensa> bios maybe?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, on the bottom of the laptop
<tgm4883> or in dmidecode
<bkerensa> BBG-Nathan: wassup
<BBG-Nathan> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> BBG-Nathan: how goes it
<bkerensa> BBG-Nathan: Sorry about Wednesday :s I just have to go out to Banks to pick up the car then sit at DMV
<BBG-Nathan> bkerensa, it's all good
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-11
<bkero> bkerensa: pictures of donuts
<bkerensa> bkero: will do
<bkerensa> blkperl: http://calagator.org/events/1250463028
<bkerensa> nibalizer / cy1 / adam_g ^
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-12
<tgm4883> bkerensa, were you able to check your 14z model number?
<MaskilPDX> Still having UEFI issues tgm4883
<tgm4883> MaskilPDX, no, I don't have UEFI issues, just issues with secure boot
<tgm4883> with secure boot disabled, everything works fine
<bdmurray> bug 1080915 could use an SRU verification on quantal
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1080915 in apport (Ubuntu Quantal) "trim_dpkg_log can crash with a TypeError" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080915
<bdmurray> don't follow that this bug report link in the description though
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-15
<cy1> sigh, looks like greasemonkey stopped working with noscript again
<cy1> is it that hard to delay function calling without granting the page's scripts full reign over your browser?
<cy1> stupid firefox...
<blkperl> bkerensa: its no longer thanksgiving, I think can you remove it from the topic :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-16
<slangasek> and the BSP begins!
<slangasek> nibalizer: still bringing our Mac hither? :)
<slangasek> s/our/your/
<blkperl> slangasek: how long does it go for? I'm have a slow start to my day
<slangasek> blkperl: until 6
<bkerensa> slangasek: are people showing up? I totally space and will be on my way shortly
<slangasek> bkerensa: 5 here so far
<slangasek> no natwill so far
<bkerensa> slangasek: ahh cool I'll see if he is coming maybe I can catch a lift from him and get their faster :)
<slangasek> blkperl: has your day started et? :)
<slangasek> yet
<slangasek> what is wrong with my y key
<blkperl> slangasek: yes my day has started
<blkperl> slangasek: I want this in raring :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/collectd/+bug/995234
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 995234 in collectd (Ubuntu) "Merge collectd 5.1.0-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<slangasek> blkperl: I want this fixed in Debian: http://bugs.debian.org/674908
<lubotu1> Debian bug 674908 in iceweasel "[sparc] iceweasel: JavaScript crash on some sites" [Grave,Open]
<slangasek> blkperl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<slangasek> blkperl: better and shorter bzr script: http://people.canonical.com/~vorlon/grab-bzr-merge :)
<slangasek> blkperl: mk-build-deps -i -r
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-12-15
<c_smith> anyone here tried SteamOS?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-12-10
<wxl> sgclark: you wouldn't be interested in doing a kubuntu-ish talk at the eugene lug would you? maybe something on plasma5? we've got some neckbeards that would probably be in awe of where kde is at.
<wxl> or maybe bdmurray, you could come talk about launchpad, bugs, other stuff?
<wxl> and i'm sure you got a billion things to talk about bkerensa
<wxl> we're trying to map out our speaker schedule for the year
<bdmurray> wxl: what day of the week are those?
<wxl> bdmurray: tuesday
<wxl> bdmurray: typically at 6
<bdmurray> wxl: that's a ways for me in the middle of the week
<wxl> bdmurray: well, if time allows at some point, do let me know.
<sgclark> wxl: yeah that is quite a drive for me
<sgclark> wxl: anyway, possibly sometime , but not while I am doing this insane KDE-CI project, it consumes 15+ hours of my day atm, perhaps when that is closer to finished
<sgclark> wxl: which would actually be an interesting topic ^^
<wxl> sgclark: well i don't mean right away :)
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> wxl: but yeah I would like to give a talk about the ci work I am doing with docker jenkins etc, really interesting stuff
<wxl> sgclark: tell me which first tuesday you want and it's yours!
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-12-12
<bkerensa> wxl: I could do one in the summer at some point if its Mozilla focused :)
<wxl> bkerensa: would love it. pick a first tuesday and give me a topic.
<wxl> bkerensa: did i tell you lars came and told us all about socorro?
<bkerensa> wxl: June 2nd: Firefox Dev Edition on Ubuntu? :)
<wxl> bkerensa: sounds quite possible. i'm sure we know how to install it. :) what about showing it's true value in development. you could start by hacking the euglug.org website and make it something that doesn't suck XD
<bkerensa> wxl: oh the Larsalope is a mystic creature
<wxl> bkerensa: no kidding! i like that guy!!
<bkerensa> wxl: yeah that was the plan :) show why its awesome
<bkerensa> wxl: https://twitter.com/2braids/status/541379592414433282
<bkerensa> the Larsalope
<wxl> i know i saw XD
<bkerensa> Mystic Oregon Creature :)
<wxl> i thought i favorited that
<wxl> i'll push it through the ranks and confirm with you later, bkerensa
<bkerensa> wxl: cool and I can see about Mozilla buying lunch or dinner
<wxl> neat bkerensa :) we don't usually even have so much as snacks so that would be super great
<wxl> bkerensa: might be interested to talk about contributing to mozilla, too. e.g. how we might make firefox dev even better :)
<bkerensa> right
<wxl> okie dokie, i'll let you know. thanks very much!!!
<bkerensa> sgclark: when are you doing a Ubuntu Hour in Hillsboro/Portland?
<wxl> yeah, sgclark! when? :)
<sgclark> when I get have breathing room
 * wxl is >> almost there << with regards to having a global jam set up
<bkerensa> Mm its been so long since a Oregon Global Jam
<sgclark> I took on a project much larger than I can swallow
<sgclark> oops
<bkerensa> uh
<wxl> bkerensa: did you see in the backlog sgclark may do a talk for us, too? well, when she's not drowning.
<wxl> bkerensa: let it go. :)
<bkerensa> cool
<sgclark> so I hope to be able to breath soon
<bkerensa> understandable
<bkerensa> sgclark: well if you ever want to do one at Mozilla's office let me or bkero know and I'm sure we can sort it out
<bkerensa> bkero: so what is the protip for install Ubuntu Server on the minis without Keyboard/Mouse?
<bkerensa> I just had to order a USB keyboard today because I realized I couldn't do an install without a keyboard
<bkerensa> wxl: also you know if we ever get colo space slangasek has the LoCo's server
<bkero> bkerensa: a preseed file I would suppose
<bkero> bkerensa: there's a wireless keyboard/mouse in my cube that you're welcome to take and use
<bkero> You might have to hunt for the pieces a bit :)
<bkero> There's a USB receiver so they should be transparent to the system
<bkerensa> bkero:  ah I got them coming tomorrow morning Amazon Prime but just was wondering if I had missed something
<bkerensa> bkero: looking into preseeding now
<bkerensa> bkero:  now if I can figure out a good way to have one power source for four minis
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> bkerensa: Good luck. They're not just simple power sources.
<bkero> Not simple DC consumers, they have multiple DC voltages.
<sgclark> ok thank you, most of the current work I am doing involves continuous integration, aka docker/jenkins etc
<wxl> bkerensa: naw, haven't looked into it yet. i'm almost feeling like i should.
<bkerensa> bkero: So I saw mrz did something early on in the DC to get the minis to use one supply but it looked like some janky electrical work that could burn down a a house :)
<bkerensa> bkero: https://blog.mozilla.org/mrz/2007/11/05/how-do-you-rack-50-mac-minis-and-use-only-one-power-cord/
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> Yeah
<bkero> If I had a few days I could probably figure something out
<bkerensa> bkero: so one interesting thing is Portland is looking at adding electric bike charging stations
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> bkerensa: Portland office or Portland city?
<bkero> Electric bikes don't have a standardized charging plug/format
<bkerensa> bkero: City of Portland... I am on a innovation advisory panel for the city and its one idea they have proposed to use innovation funds on in 2015
<sgclark> neat!
<bkerensa> bkero: yeah idk all the moving parts but I just know its a proposal
<bkero> bkerensa: Yes, do it.
<bkero> bkerensa: also be sure to push forward the bikeshare agenda
<bkerensa> bkero: also everytime they talk about new software or dashboards.... I say "Can this be open source"
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> and perhaps even an electric bikeshare agenda :3
<sgclark> :)
<bkerensa> the only other technical person on the team is from Intel
<bkerensa> otherwise its all business people
<bkero> Aww
<sgclark> :(
<bkero> Do you need some stalwart souls alongside you to push the innovation agenda?
<bkero> I'm sure we could conscript from among the ranks of #pdxtech.
<bkerensa> bkero: heh well its an appointed position so its not open to uninvited people
<bkerensa> tbh no idea how I got picked
<bkerensa> I just got a call and a city director had me on their short list... yet i had no idea who they were
<bkerensa> and despite it being an advisory panel.... The city's Chief Administrative Officer steers the conversations in certain ways
<bkero> That's probably their job
<bkerensa> there were some really common sense yet non-innovative things proposed
<bkerensa> like
<bkerensa> most city agencies have security or rangers
<bkerensa> and someone proposed merging them to one city wide force
<bkerensa> they had projects it would save the city a million a year
<bkerensa> and I was thinking why is this not in the general budget
<bkerensa> also warehousing of old houses that are set for demolition was an interesting idea
<bkerensa> they wanted to literally use land by the airport
<bkerensa> and move houses there to be warehoused
<bkerensa> until someone could find a plot to move them too
<bkero> Old houess typically don't stand moving very well :/
<bkero> Foundations and all
<bkerensa> also apparently the city does not have any bureau specific or city wide way of tracking its assets
<bkerensa> so they want software for this
<bkerensa> so they don't lose assets
<bkerensa> :d
<bkero> Isn't there software for this alrady?
<bkero> CiviCRM?
<bkero> bkerensa: time to go rob the city of Portland. They won't know it's gone. :/
<bkerensa> bkero: I imagine there is but they also made a case that by paying someone to make new software they would be supporting new tech jobs
<bkero> It would
<sgclark> tht is nice to hear
<bkero> You could make the case that 1) it exists already, 2) can still leverage the existing pdxtech community, and 3) if they were to pay someone to make it, you'd have to wait until it's done to use it
<bkero> I wonder what other cities are using to manage their assets
<bkero> Do they all have homebuilt solutions?
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-12-13
<jael> .
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-12-17
<l33r> ellllooo
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-12-11
<ubuntu_novice> i have a toshiba satellite and the top row keys aren't working except for f4 f5 f6. can i fix this?
<ubuntu_novice> i need f12 to enter the bios and the fn or fn+alt f12 won't work
